# Déconnexion intempestive Internet



## jph44 (18 Août 2018)

Bonjour,
Je sais que le sujet à déjà été abordé, mais malgré toutes mes tentatives de résolution, le problème reste entier. j'ai tenté tout ce qui était dans mes compétences : suppression des fichiers de paramètre, vidage mémoire, réinstallation de la liaison wifi..
J'ai un iMac de fin 2015, et un mac book pro de fin 2017 équipés tous les deux de High sierra.
Depuis quelques semaines je constate des déconnections d'internet (en wifi ou en Ethernet).
Je suis équipé d'une nouvelle Liveboxe 4  orange depuis deux mois.
Tous les autres appareils de la maison fonctionnent parfaitement.. Téléphones, tablette, PC, portables sous windows, en wifi ou ethernet.
Le seul autre appareil qui a les mêmes symptômes,est le mac book pro de mon fils qui observe les mêmes dysfonctionnements.
Les symptômes sont les suivants : à l'allumage RAS, ou bout de quelques minutes ou plus (c'est aléatoire) tout semble OK, mais il n'y a plus de connexion. Pourtant les symboles sont bien actifs, dans les paramètres réseau et sur l'icône de la barre d'état. Le remède consiste à déconnecter la Wifi , et de se reconnecter... cela repart.
Les supports Apple et Orange n'ont bien sur rien donnés.. l'un expliquant que le problème vient du Mac, l'autre des paramètres de la live box...
Je suis un peu désespéré .. help


----------



## lolipale (24 Août 2018)

Bonsoir,

Question idiote : Redémarrez-vous régulièrement vos macs ?


----------



## jph44 (25 Août 2018)

lolipale a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Question idiote : Redémarrez-vous régulièrement vos macs ?


Il n' y a pas de question idiote....
Oui, il sont régulièrement redémarrés. C'est d'ailleurs une des solutions pour retrouver une connexion....


----------



## guytoon48 (25 Août 2018)

Bonjour,
Essayer de virer les prefs réseau existantes et re paramétrer, appliquer les DNS Google...


----------



## lolipale (26 Août 2018)

Méthode radicale : /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/
Tout virer sauf com.AppleBoot.plist
Redémarrage immédiat
Toutes les préférences réseau sont ré-initilaisées (perte des réseaux wifi déjà enregistrés avec leur mot de passe)


----------



## guytoon48 (28 Août 2018)

Et donc, où en est notre ami?


----------



## jph44 (28 Août 2018)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Et donc, où en est notre ami?


Bonjour,

Malheureusement , nul part.
J'ai testé toutes les propositions sans résultats probants. 
Le seul essai qui semble donner satisfaction est la liaison ethernet directe (sur l'imac). Je n'ai pas constaté de coupure pendant ce test, malgré le fait que le câble utilisé est un câble "bricolé" (rallongé par soudure). Mais je l'utilise depuis plusieurs années sur mon PC sans problèmes
Mes conclusions :
- N'avoir qu'un seul réseau de paramétré en wifi sur les macs améliore la stabilité.
- 5 GHz : trop sensible. L'analyse de la qualité du signal montre qu'à chaque déconnexion, j'ai une grosse perte de qualité. Il y a sans doute un appareil qui perturbe le signal, ou bien, la box est défectueuse. Je reste donc avec le 2.4 Ghz.. avec quelques coupures inexpliquées
- Boitier CPL : je vais sans aucun doute les supprimer.... 

Mon programme 
- J'ai commandé du câble ethernet de bonne qualité (6a) et vais connecter l'Imac en direct. Cela demande un peu de travaux pour passer le câble, mais c'est sans aucun doute le plus fiable, à terme. 
- Pour le Macbook pro (wifi quasi impératif, ou alors il faut que j’achète un adaptateur usb-c vers RJ45), je reste sur le 2.4 GHz.
- Si cela ne fonctionne pas, je vais échanger la box. En effet, les problèmes de Wifi sont apparus après le changement de cette dernière...

Je vous tiens informé...


----------



## Locke (28 Août 2018)

jph44 a dit:


> Je suis équipé d'une nouvelle Liveboxe 4 orange depuis deux mois.





jph44 a dit:


> Si cela ne fonctionne pas, je vais échanger la box. En effet, les problèmes de Wifi sont apparus après le changement de cette dernière...


J'ai une Livebox 4 depuis plus de 2 ans et jamais aucun problème en Wi-Fi. Par contre je suis fibré et chez toi ?


----------



## jph44 (28 Août 2018)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai une Livebox 4 depuis plus de 2 ans et jamais aucun problème en Wi-Fi. Par contre je suis fibré et chez toi ?


Eh non... pas encore adsl ....


----------



## Xphy (13 Décembre 2018)

Bonsoir à vous tous, 
j'ai exactement le même symptôme ... une Livebox orange, iphone, ipad connectés en permanence sans coupure et sans raison l'imac se déconnecte du WIFI avec l'indicateur toujours OK, pas besoin de redémarrer le mac, un simple "desactiver" le WIFI, puis "réactiver" suffit à restituer la connexion internet ... agaçant ... quelqu'un a t il une idée géniale ?
merci ...


----------



## jph44 (13 Décembre 2018)

Xphy a dit:


> Bonsoir à vous tous,
> j'ai exactement le même symptôme ... une Livebox orange, iphone, ipad connectés en permanence sans coupure et sans raison l'imac se déconnecte du WIFI avec l'indicateur toujours OK, pas besoin de redémarrer le mac, un simple "desactiver" le WIFI, puis "réactiver" suffit à restituer la connexion internet ... agaçant ... quelqu'un a t il une idée géniale ?
> merci ...


Bonsoir,
J’ai finalement résolu mon problème en connectant en filaire le mac. Sans cpl, plus de wifi.... tout fonctionne à merveille. Quelques heures de travail pour passer le câble proprement, du câble blindé, et tout va bien...


----------



## macdr (12 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Même problème survenu soudainement il y a 2 mois avec une LiveBox ADSL et mon MacBook Pro 2017 sous Mojave, et mêmes tentatives infructueuses.
Sauf que pour "réveiller" le Wifi, je n'ai pas besoin de le désactiver/réactiver: j'ouvre une page Fast.com et internet revient comme par magie !
Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ?
NB: Pour moi aussi, aucun problème en filaire ou avec les iPad et iPhone.


----------



## Fredlamoto (8 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, exactement le meme problème de deconnection depuis que j'ai dû remplacer ma livebox par la livebox4. iphone, ipad ->ok mais macbook air ->ko  deconnection à tout bout de champs.

pour être tout à fait complet, je n'avais aucun problème avec ma vieille livebox. D'ailleurs, lorsque que me connecte sur celle de mon voisin (avec son accord bien sûre), je n'ai plus aucun problème de déconnection. Ce qui tend à dire que le problème vient de la box4. Pour autant les autres périphériques mac (iphone, ipad et autres appleTv) semblent accepter la box4. Seul le macbook se déconnecte.
Une idée géniale ?


----------



## fran4065 (23 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,
merci pour vos réponses, mais svp qu'elles soient vraiment adaptées afin de ne pas encombrer, et svp dans le doute pas de solutions qui impliquent de réelles conséquences négatives comme par ex. la perte du contenu du trousseau, un grand merci d'avance! 
je précise ma situation depuis plus d'un an: MacBook OS HighSierra 10.13.6: la wifi coupe régulièrement toutes les 10 à 30 minutes, il me suffit de me reconnecter et c'est reparti pour 10 à 30 minutes. Les redémarrages ne changent rien. 
Ceci où que je me trouve, chez moi ou ailleurs ou même à l'étranger, (je bouge pas mal), il n'y a donc strictement aucun lien avec l'environnement et le supplier internet, le mal est dans mon ordi, hardware ou software ... 
Quelqu'un peut vraiment m'aider? ainsi que ceux ayant le même problème et qui visiblement n'ont pas reçu la solution.


----------



## Locke (23 Décembre 2020)

fran4065 a dit:


> le doute pas de solutions qui impliquent de réelles conséquences négatives comme par ex. la perte du contenu du trousseau,


C'est pourtant simple, utilises iCloud et coches l'option Trousseau.

Il faudrait en dire plus, nous ne sommes pas devins, quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac dont on ignore tout, que dit /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran serait la bienvenue.

Par défaut et si tu veux en avoir le coeur net sur le plan logiciel et matériel, tu fais un clone de ta version en cours dans un disque dur USB, puis tu fais une installation propre qui inclut un formatage du disque dur interne. Sans installer le moindre logiciel et en utilisant uniquement que Safari tu sauras si ton problème est de base matériel, donc un problème avec la carte/puce WiFi.


----------



## fran4065 (23 Décembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> C'est pourtant simple, utilises iCloud et coches l'option Trousseau.
> 
> Il faudrait en dire plus, nous ne sommes pas devins, quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac dont on ignore tout, que dit /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran serait la bienvenue.
> 
> Par défaut et si tu veux en avoir le coeur net sur le plan logiciel et matériel, tu fais un clone de ta version en cours dans un disque dur USB, puis tu fais une installation propre qui inclut un formatage du disque dur interne. Sans installer le moindre logiciel et en utilisant uniquement que Safari tu sauras si ton problème est de base matériel, donc un problème avec la carte/puce WiFi.


c'est un MacBook (Retina, 12-inch, 2017)

1,2 GHz Intel Core m3

8 Go 1867 MHz LPDDR3

Intel HD Graphics 615 1536 Mo


----------



## Locke (23 Décembre 2020)

fran4065 a dit:


> c'est un MacBook (Retina, 12-inch, 2017)


C'est donc ce modèle-là... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/Retina_MacBook_2017 ...mais il n'y a rien que tu puisses faire. La puce Wi-Fi est encadrée en vert...





...comme mentionné en réponse        #15      il te faudra tenter ce que je mentionne...


Locke a dit:


> Par défaut et si tu veux en avoir le coeur net sur le plan logiciel et matériel, tu fais un clone de ta version en cours dans un disque dur USB, puis tu fais une installation propre qui inclut un formatage du disque dur interne. Sans installer le moindre logiciel et en utilisant uniquement que Safari tu sauras si ton problème est de base matériel, donc un problème avec la carte/puce WiFi.


...et si c'est la puce WiFi, même dans un Apple Store ou magasin habilité, rien ne sera fait. Si après test officiel la puce est en défaut, il sera tout juste proposé un changement de carte mère. Par contre, tu ne précises pas très exactement à quel moment ton problème est survenu. Est-ce depuis l'achat oui suite à des mises à jour successives ?


----------



## fran4065 (24 Décembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> C'est donc ce modèle-là... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/Retina_MacBook_2017 ...mais il n'y a rien que tu puisses faire. La puce Wi-Fi est encadrée en vert...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 206023
> 
> ...


Je ne peux affirmer si c'est depuis l'achat, possible que non... c'est soit depuis l'achat, soit quelques semaines après... désolé de ne pouvoir être plus precis...


----------

